# Need some help with new “Baby”!



## hunterr1950 (Oct 4, 2006)

My Mom lost her “baby” pom 6 months ago due to old age (16 yrs) and is now ready to add another “baby” into their home. Though I had many issues with the breeder that they found – Mom brought home a 2 yr old female Maltese yesterday! 

She has been named Lacie. Mom said she wanted a pretty name and maybe she would “grow” into it. Dad said that she looked so scruffy that he was reminded of the old lace curtains his mother had when “he” was growing up. The poor baby is pretty bad in appearance!







She had yellow stains on all her feet that will hopefully come out with a good bath! Her hair is very tangled with a horrible hair cut.

I have an appointment with ‘our” vet tomorrow to have Lacie’s health checked. My main concern – I do not think that Lacie has ever been inside a house and is constantly peeing all around the house! I will have the vet check to make sure she doesn’t have an infection, but it’s like she is “marking” the territory! 

I have never been owned by such a tiny baby and would like some help in helping Mom in the housebreaking. “MY Babies” have always weighed between 180 lbs – 230 lbs (Mastiffs) so I am at a loss!! I have read about the “pee pads”. How do they work and how do you get the dog to use them? Is it like using newspaper?

Mom & Dad do have an older terrier mix female (Lady) who is very good at being housebroken. I’m worried that Lady will follow Lacie’s example! They do not want to keep the poor “baby” locked in a cage since this seems to be how she grew up. They are treating Lacie as a “puppy” on housebreaking – every few hours, after she wakes up, after she drinks, after she eats, if she stops too long in one spot – you get the picture. Any suggestions? They do have a cage for Lacie to sleep in at night (just purchased it last night) but I do not know how the sleeping went. 

Also she is trying to “hump” anyone’s leg, arm etc! They are going to spay her as soon as possible. Will this help any with her “display” of affection?

Linda


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

HI Linda,

It sounds like your mom got herself a puppymill dog- one that was left in a kennel all the time. It's going to be a long haul, but with time it can be fixed.

I would not start out with puppy pads- I think puppy pads are fine for puppies- but for many older dogs it just confuses them. They can't tell the difference between the pad and the rug. 

There is a fantastic book called Second Hand Dog, it is really helpful in a rescue situation, and will give your mom lots of tips for training this little girl. Your mom is going to have to start at square one- as if this dog was just a baby. She will need to confine her to a small area (X-Pen) until she starts to understand that she goes potty outside. It will be hard, especially if she was kept in a kennel all the time- she had no choice but to pee/poop in her personal space, which goes against their natural instinct. Your mom needs to be taking her out at regular intervals (start with every 30 minutes and work up to longer periods) on a leash- to the spot she wants her to pee/poo, and giving her a treat every time she goes in the right spot. 

Humping- is a dominance thing and not usually a sexual thing. This little dog is confused, scared, and experiencing things she has never seen before- so she is trying to find her place in the pack. 

Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say that Little C got spayed at 5 months old and now, two years later, STILL humps Sir N on a regular basis.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Deanna. Sounds like Lacie's been in a cage all her life. Housebreaking (and other issues) can be very challenging with these dogs, but the rewards are great if your mom is up to the task. 

Unfortunately, most caged breeding dogs are forced to pee and poop in their cages so they lose the dog's natural instict to keep their "den" clean. Crate training usually doesn't work with these dogs. I know people who have successfully used the method of leashing the dog to them when they are not confined so they don't have the opportunity to pee or poop in the wrong place.

Humping is not a sexual behavior, but a show of domanance. Even after spaying, Lacie will probably still want to hump. Your mom will have to distract and redirect her.

I'm glad there is another dog in the house. Most rescue groups won't place a mill dog in a one dog household. They need the security of having other dogs around. Lacie will hopefully copy Lady's good behavior rather than the other way around.

Yes, do get her the book Deanna mentioned. It's written by Carol Lee Benjamin.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Spending some time reading info in our forums will give you a lot of info about Maltese. I don't have anything specific to add, but I think its great that you are trying to help your mom. If y'all can all hang in there with Lacie, then you have probably saved her life, and she can bring many rewards to you!


----------



## hunterr1950 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the great info!! I will definitely get the book mention - Second Hand Dog! I agree that Lacie’s breeder was a “puppy mill” and hate the fact of all the “other” babies she still has in her kennel! Poor Dad is so “soft hearted” if it had been left up to him – they probably would have ended up with more of the babies than just one!

So instead of a crate – you think an x-pen would work better? What size of x-pen should I get for Lacie? Should it be small enough for her to move around but not enough area for her to be able to do her “jobs”?

What type of food should Mom be feeding Lacie? Lady is on Eukanubia(sp) How often should Lacie be feed and should it be hard or canned? Also – how much at one time. I gave Lacie a bath this morning and couldn’t believe how skinny she was! Her hip bones were totally standing out! 

She did something strange when I went to feed her this afternoon. She smelled the food, stepped back a few inches – did a ½ turn and wet. I thought it was just a fluke but moved her food bowl on the patio. When I showed her the bowl again – the same thing happened! Has this ever happened to anyone else??

Lacie is such a doll! I can’t believe the change she has made since they brought her home yesterday! Well, still wetting all over the place. After I gave her a bath and dried her - took her outside to potty. Her tail is now curled up instead of hanging. She started to play and chase me. We were sort of playing tag – I would run away and she would follow, then I would chase her. It was so cute to see her prancing around the yard. I doubt if anyone ever played with Lacie or if she ever had any play toys. She had no idea what to do with a little ball I tried to roll for her. Poor Baby!!

Lady doesn’t really know what to expect out of Lacie. It’s funny because Lady was always trying to play with Puffy but now the table is turned. When Lacie spots Lady – she takes off running with that “tiny” tail going a mile a minute. <HG>

Can Mom try giving Lacie treats when she is good and potties outside? If so – what type? Like I said before - I am so use to larger dogs and training them. It is kind of scary that I will tell Mom something horribly wrong to do with Lacie!

Oh – don’t worry, Lacie has found her “forever” home with Mom!! Mom has the beginning stages of dementia and very depressed since Puffy passed. Normally Mom won’t get dressed until in the afternoon. When I went over there today – it was around 9:30 and Mom was up dressed carrying Lacie around in her arms. Dad said Mom was up around 6:00 a.m.







to take Lacie outside. He said the only time Mom let Lacie down - was when she was eating her own breakfast. actually "think" I saw a smile on Lacie’s face that matched Mom’s smile!







I think this is the best thing that could have happen for both of them - Mom & Lacie!

Thank you again for the wonderful info! I’ll have to post a picture of them together some time soon to show how happy they are together. 

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great situation for your Mom and Lacie. It sounds like Lacie is on the way to bloosoming in her new home. How Wonderful!!!

Could your Mom's dementia possibly be depression-related? I'm glad Lacie is helping your Mom feel better mentally.

I'm so glad you found us here at SM. There are a lot of people here who have worked with Malts in situations similar to Lacie's. You're a great daughter and person to be so concerned about little Lacie and to want to make sure that things go well for her.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

> Oh – don’t worry, Lacie has found her “forever” home with Mom!! Mom has the beginning stages of dementia and very depressed since Puffy passed. Normally Mom won’t get dressed until in the afternoon. When I went over there today – it was around 9:30 and Mom was up dressed carrying Lacie around in her arms. Dad said Mom was up around 6:00 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really beautiful. My eyes teared up when I read that. It sounds like your Mom and Lacie are each others angels.







Thank you.

- Becky


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes treat her treat her treat her when she goes potty outside. Give her whatever treat she will eat- I use plain regular old Cheerios. 

I would ask the vet how much to feed her- how much does she weigh? You might take a look at the Food recommendations list


I think she may be too old and too set in her ways to potty train with a crate/X-pen-- I think you might have to leash her too you like Ladysmom suggested. This technique is where you have a leash on them at all times and they are right with you. She should go out every 30 minutes, after a nap, and every 20 minutes during a play session. When she goes potty in the right place--- it will just be by chance for a while-- say "good potty" or whatever you want to say and give her a treat. Every single time. I keep a bowl of cheerios by the back door and grab a handful every time we go outside.

I had some potty issues with my rescue, it took me almost a year of trying different techniques to find what worked for us. For Wilson I didn't have to put on a leash at all times- I had to take him outside to potty on a leash, when he goes potty outside I click the "Clicker" tell him "good potty", and give him a cheerio. We did that for 3 weeks straight, and he hasn't had one accident- and he is now going potty outside without the leash. 

Good luck!

P.S. When my grandma started showing signs of dementia plus the depression that goes along with it, we adopted an older toy poodle (who's owner had recently died) for her, and I swear that little dog kept my grandma alive for 5 years longer than we all expected. She brought my grandma so much joy, and gave her a purpose again. They even looked alike! They were both super tiny (my gran was only 4'11" at her tallest and had shrunk several inches by this time") and both had curly blueish grey hair!


----------



## hunterr1950 (Oct 4, 2006)

I can’t believe what a wonderful, helpful site and all the wonderful people that are here!! I’m going to talk to Dad and maybe we can find a computer for Mom! I think it would be wonderful if I can show her how to use one so she could actually “talk” to all of you!!

Mom’s dementia has been progressing slowly for over 1 ½ yrs but it only started to get very bad since Puffy Passed. The Dr. has been trying to help Mom with Meds but she started to “lock” herself up inside the house – refusing to go any place – even to get the mail. Yesterday she saw a neighbor guy walking his small children (my parents live on a small dead-in street). She actually took Lacie out for the 3 yr olds (triplets) to “see” her new baby!









I’m not a great daughter, just someone that truly loves all types of animals. It use to be v-e-r-y large puppies that stole my heart until a few days ago. That’s when I picked up this “dirty, scrawny, little bag of bones” - she stuck her nose in my neck to snuggle. That’s when I was a goner! 

I “think” that Lacie is deaf even though the breeder refused to acknowledge the fact. So it is going to be harder to train Lacie but I know it can be done. Two years ago I rescued a Neo Mastiff that was going to be “put down”. Annie was 18 months and had been starved and abused by her previous owners. She only weighed 110 lbs at the time, which was very underweight! Annie now weighs in at 180 lbs! I didn’t realize until I had her home that she also was deaf! My vet seemed to “think” the deafness happened because of the abuse and old scares to her head. If Lacie is deaf – at least I know a little of what is involved. It’s just going to be harder to notice when Lacie decides to “potty” – she is s-o-o low to the ground that it’s hard.









Babies of all sizes can help a person during “hard” times – I know! Last year in May and June - both my “true loves” passed away. Angel Love (English Mastiff) was only 8 yrs old when she suddenly got very sick. She passed May 20th, the same day my husband (who was in the hospital for major back pain) found he had cancer! Jim was only 54 yrs when he left to join Angel in heaven June 20th! If it hadn’t been for Annie and Hunterr (my rescued Belgian Mal that was also abused) I don’t “think” I could have survived!

Sorry, My problems are not the issue here - but I do Thank you for all the wonderful help!!

Linda


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I can't believe what a wonderful, helpful site and all the wonderful people that are here!! I'm going to talk to Dad and maybe we can find a computer for Mom! I think it would be wonderful if I can show her how to use one so she could actually "talk" to all of you!!
> 
> Mom's dementia has been progressing slowly for over 1 ½ yrs but it only started to get very bad since Puffy Passed. The Dr. has been trying to help Mom with Meds but she started to "lock" herself up inside the house – refusing to go any place – even to get the mail. Yesterday she saw a neighbor guy walking his small children (my parents live on a small dead-in street). She actually took Lacie out for the 3 yr olds (triplets) to "see" her new baby!
> 
> ...

















I am so sorry for all that you have gone through and please know that you can come here for advice on Maltese and for friends when you need too







It is amazing how such a tiny little Maltese can bring so much joy and love to a home







They are so precious and I know your Mom will be in good hands..paws, with Lacie at her side. and vise versa...I am so glad they have found each other


----------



## hunterr1950 (Oct 4, 2006)

Every day I make a point to visit Mom. I can’t believe the changes since she brought Lacie into her “home & heart”!! 

Mom & Dad have a cottage at a near by lake. Dad decided to relax and take Lady to the cottage for the weekend so it was just Mom at home. Lately, Mom can’t handle the 45 minute drive so stays home most of the time. 

Mom was sitting at the kitchen table “trying” to pay her personal bills. The house was so quiet and I couldn’t “see” Lacie any where. When I asked Mom – she smiled and pointed to her lap. She had Lacie curled up in a little ball sound asleep – just lying there. She had found a little butterfly clip that had belongs to one of my daughters (25 yrs ago??). She had it on the top of Lacie’s head. Lacie was s-o-o cute!!









Every night I call Mom right before she goes to bed – so last night when I called, she was in such a great mood! I commented and she said that Sat. she decided to have my brother (David, he still lives at home) drive her to the lake. She wanted to “show off” Lacie to all her neighbors.

What a special little breed! God knew what he was doing when he brought Lacie into all our lives. 

Linda


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry for what you have been through..I sure hope your mom can get a computer and join SM that would be great!Its so great that your mom has Lacie


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

this thread brings tears to my eyes. i am so glad lacie and your mother found each other.!! god is amazing and these little malteses are his angels!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Linda, these posts are making me







, too. Bless your heart, and your Mom and Dad's. You've really been through a lot, and are going through a lot with your Mom. I take care of my Great Aunt, who has Alzheimer's Disease. I know how hard, and painful, dementia can be - not only to the victim but also to the family. It sounds like Lacie is a real god-send. I hope she and your Mom and Dad have many happy, healthy years together.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda, I have some pictures for you how many do you need to make a video?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Linda! I loved reading your story of Lacie and your mother. I'm so glad you found us, and hope we can be of help when you need something. We do talk about yourselves and problems other than our Maltese babies, so don't worry about that!










It sounds like a match made in heaven between your mom and Lacie. I'm happy for them both.


----------

